# strange light over manchester



## susie12 (Apr 12, 2009)

anyone else see this light in the sky?  orange, tear shape and moving very fast about an hour ago?


----------



## moose (Apr 12, 2009)

It was a great flaming pie.


----------



## ericjarvis (Apr 13, 2009)

Ah yes, Manchester. What almost certainly happened was the clouds parted and you saw the sun for the first time in decades.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Lucifer over Lancashire.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Apr 13, 2009)

ericjarvis said:


> Ah yes, Manchester. What almost certainly happened was the clouds parted and you saw the sun for the first time in decades.


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 13, 2009)

susie12 said:


> anyone else see this light in the sky?  orange, tear shape and moving very fast about an hour ago?



http://www.wishesinthesky.com/

?


----------



## mauvais (Apr 13, 2009)

ericjarvis said:


> Ah yes, Manchester. What almost certainly happened was the clouds parted and you saw the sun for the first time in decades.


----------



## susie12 (Apr 14, 2009)

Not a lantern, not a plane, not a helicopter.  Looking on net lots of people have seen these orange lights but no explanation of what they are ---


----------



## xes (Apr 14, 2009)

Did you manage to get any pictures or video of it?

either way, report it on mufon or nuforc


----------



## kabbes (Apr 14, 2009)

ericjarvis said:


> Ah yes, Manchester. What almost certainly happened was the clouds parted and you saw the sun for the first time in decades.


Best one-liner for aaaaaaages.


----------



## pk (Apr 14, 2009)

Small helium filled balloons?

Sainsbury's carrier bags?


----------



## xes (Apr 14, 2009)

here's a little video of chinese lanterns for comparison, did it look anything like that? 

Thing with them is, you say that it was going fast, and unless you had alot of wind when you saw it (well, not you had wind, but you know what i mean  ) Then these won't go very fast. Also, did it just appear, or did you just notice it up there? Because you have to light these up on the ground, and release them, I've seen a few videos where these "balls of light" just appear in the sky, ruling out lanterns


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Where's windsor? She'll know


----------



## xes (Apr 14, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Where's windsor? She'll know



She's on her spaceship to Nibiru (aka planet solar flare)


----------



## susie12 (Apr 15, 2009)

didnt manage to get picture unfortunately, but it was not a lantern.  It was big, high up and moving fast and silently.  We noticed it heading towards us over some trees, it went over the house and we went into the kitchen to see if we could see it but it had vanished.


----------



## Grog (Apr 16, 2009)

From your description, it was an airship, I have seen it flying over Manchester a few times over a number of years.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 16, 2009)

Grog said:


> From your description, it was an airship, I have seen it flying over Manchester a few times over a number of years.


There's often an airship on cricket days vaguely over Old Trafford.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 16, 2009)

I hope you realise you've ruined xes's life by giving a very simple explanation for something which can be explained very simply, instead of the actual answer of "obviously it's an alien spaceship, obviously".


----------



## xes (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes, I'm in tatters.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 16, 2009)

(((loon)))


----------



## xes (Apr 16, 2009)

(((mong)))


----------



## Refused as fuck (Apr 16, 2009)

Leave my Uncle out of this.


----------

